# 19 Hospitalized After Possible Chemical Attack on Furry Convention



## Sanity Check (Dec 7, 2014)

> Several thousand people, some dressed as animal characters, were evacuated from a Hyatt hotel in suburban Rosemont when an “intentional” chlorine gas incident at the hotel, which was hosting the Midwest FurFest convention, sent 19 people to hospitals early Sunday.
> 
> The incident happened around 12:40 a.m. at the Hyatt, at 9300 West Bryn Mawr Avenue in Rosemont, according to a statement from the Rosemont Public Safety Department. First responders were called to investigate a noxious odor that was spreading across the ninth floor of the hotel, where a high level of chlorine gas was discovered in the air, the statement said.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 7, 2014)

chemical attack on furry convention lol

maybe they were trying to spray chemicals on furries that will make them not wanna fuck animals anymore


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 7, 2014)

Wish they all died. The world could be a far better place if we exterminated all furry lovers. I mean seriously, what the fuck man, anthropomorphic animal sex? Really? That's where you kick your kicks at? Could be worse tho but still...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2014)

Ew...furries...


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVXJmfd3cmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 7, 2014)

If did that at an anime convention,... I would not be able to go at all.

*sigh* guys. I had to go type "furry" on tumblr to remember that furry is full of
porn. Atleast dA is more subtle about its furry fandom.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 7, 2014)

you're supposed to burn them not gas them
simple thing and they can't even do that right


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 7, 2014)

Most of those people are likely better human beings than those who think they deserve to die for a way of life/sexual preference that doesn't really harm anyone/anything.


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2014)

And the furfags survive.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 8, 2014)

So I think it's safe to say there was no orgy that night. 



































































































Don't get too salty I'm just fucking around.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 8, 2014)

One mans terrorist....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't say that I see the appeal (which is a nice way of saying ickickickickick) but they aren't animal rapists so I kind of don't get the hate they get?  Seems like the extreme take on the cat/bunny ear/tail fetish a lot of people have, I suppose, though I can't say I get that either.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope Mintaka is alrite.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 8, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I can't say that I see the appeal (which is a nice way of saying ickickickickick) but they aren't animal rapists so I kind of don't get the hate they get?  Seems like the extreme take on the cat/bunny ear/tail fetish a lot of people have, I suppose, though I can't say I get that either.



The only cat woman I like is the one that wears the tight leather suit ;P


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 8, 2014)

Because I'm sure none of you have been browsing the bathouse for Naruto Bleach and One Piece pron, even tho almost all of those characters are underage..... 

Also making fun of people being poisoned for their own life choices that don't hurt anyone kinda makes you a dick.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

i thought i was going to come in here and say best news i've heard all day

but.. meh

they're pretty much just extra weird cosplay fetishists.. i guess i can't really hate them for that

i wish it had been just a general tumblr convention instead


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 8, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> I hope Mintaka is alrite.



What about Kishi


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

oh i hope mintaka got gassed for sure though


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 8, 2014)

Still mystifies me, even after all these years spent on the net, as to why the furry fandom is still the designated punching bag, out of ALL the other fetishes out there...

Quite a few fetish's that are far, far worse imo. And yet none of these seem to get the sheer hate and bile that fur gets


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2014)

When God does not deliver justice

Man must act

That is the meaning of Jinchuu


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2014)

Brilliant, attack people who like something you don't agree with that is harmless.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 8, 2014)

> Furry Convention



 HOW IS THIS A THING ? 

WHERE AM I ? WHAT WORLD IS THIS ?


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Brilliant, attack people who like something you don't agree with that is harmless.



Welcome to the World, Oreo. Someone, somewhere wants you dead for what you believe.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 8, 2014)

Humans never cease to disgust me.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 8, 2014)

You don't have to be into anthro porn to be into other anthro-related media.

My own porn folder makes me a poor ambassador for that point, though. I know, I know; weird fetishes on the internet, right? All of you have such inoffensive tastes, I'm sure.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 8, 2014)

That's what i dont get about the hate.

People get off to wanting to fuck all kinds of aliens and super-natural beings, some of which are not even comparably humanoid..and yet they are not ridiculed anywhere near what the fur fans are put thru.

Whats so criminal about wanting to get with a being who has fur instead of bare skin, and a tail?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 8, 2014)

Probably some animal right activist did that


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Still mystifies me, even after all these years spent on the net, as to why the furry fandom is still the designated punching bag, out of ALL the other fetishes out there...
> 
> Quite a few fetish's that are far, far worse imo. And yet none of these seem to get the sheer hate and bile that fur gets



Furrys are the most open about it, you generally don't see feetfags or armpit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) unless its being discussed.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

If fursuits were designed to be more aesthetically pleasing a la alien/ghost/cyber sexy is these days there would be a lot less hate.  Easy to build the self up via mocking the strange and non sexy.  When it makes your pants feel funny though...maybe the crooks were like jocks screaming at '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'?  Confused.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> If fursuits were designed to be more aesthetically pleasing a la alien/ghost/cyber sexy is these days there would be a lot less hate.  Easy to build the self up via mocking the strange and non sexy.  When it makes your pants feel funny though...maybe the crooks were like jocks screaming at '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'?  Confused.



I disagree. Aesthetically pleasing will not allow people to accept grown ass adults pretending to be animals. Furries are associated with sex lets be real here. Not all furries may no be into sex, but the image of being furry is associated with sexual acts. A prejudice we can all live with. It would be like looking at a white man with a skin head and automatically assuming he's apart of some hatred group.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I disagree. Aesthetically pleasing will not allow people to accept grown ass adults pretending to be animals.



i dunno

never seen an animal costume that was hot at all but when normal naked girls crawl around and meow with their ass in the air it can be pretty arousing

annnnnnd now i have an erection


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh come on. Chemical warfare?

You should deal with them as you would actual beasts.

Like bow hunting. Or spears.

Make it actual sport.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it all boils down to that one CSI episode that painted them all as sexual freaks. People have been bashing them since.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

I feel for Mintaka.
Yea, some people on here are worse than furries.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i dunno
> 
> never seen an animal costume that was hot at all but when normal naked girls crawl around and meow with their ass in the air it can be pretty arousing
> 
> annnnnnd now i have an erection



That's not furries. Sound imitation is one thing, but dressing up is crossing the line.


I will admit when I was a small kid I had two furry crushes. That one bitch from talespin. Rebecca Cunningham. 





And the other chick from the Robinhood.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> I feel for Mintaka.
> Yea, some people on here are worse than furries.



like mintaka


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana proving to be a terrible person again
what else is new


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Hand Banana proving to be a terrible person again
> what else is new



LOL didn't know you were a furry. Make chemicals be sprayed in your face amicably.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> I think it all boils down to that one CSI episode that painted them all as sexual freaks. People have been bashing them since.



well they are...


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll wreck yur mum


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe Disney and nickelodeon should stop using animals as a way to tell stories to avoid such obsessons, ...I do like how they portray goofy and his kid max, and then mickey and the scrooge.
Jeeze now I see where there comin from.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That's not furries. Sound imitation is one thing, but dressing up is crossing the line.
> 
> 
> I will admit when I was a small kid I had two furry crushes. That one bitch from talespin. Rebecca Cunningham.
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> Maybe Disney and nickelodeon should stop using animals as a way to tell stories to avoid such obsessons, ...I do like how they portray goofy and his kid max, and then mickey and the scrooge.
> Jeeze now I see where there comin from.



oh and Pistol Pete's wife in Goof Troops. Omg I'm a closet furry.  Man cry, Hand Banana. Man cry.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

let's go to our first furry convention together hand banana


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

i hope ur going there to kill those furries


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

s..sure


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

What if it wasn't a chemical attack

What if it was just a gas leak in the ventilation or something?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2014)

As a tri-gendered perfectly healthy 600 pound fox-kin cosplaying as a beached whale for money

Your love for mice triggers me


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> let's go to our first furry convention together hand banana



Fuck yea. I can't wait to put on an outfit and dress u...



babaGAReeb said:


> i hope ur going there to kill those furries



Destroy them furries. Fuck yea. Won't expect me to underhandedly kill them while posing as a furry. Like that time I posed as a hipster just so I could get into skinny jeans... for science of course.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

I love how some people are talking about furries as if they are some oppressed class struggling for acceptance.

Get the fuck out with that shit, it's just a step away from animal fuckery is what it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Seto too fixated on attacking preferences.  Sounds like a homophobe with a varsity jacket. 





Hand Banana said:


> I disagree. Aesthetically pleasing will not allow people to accept grown ass adults pretending to be animals.



If it's hot enough, everyone is ok with it.  The freakiness is too far beyond the attractiveness for some people.  For instance, Channing Tatum as a skinhead is Not the same as Steve Buscemi as a skinhead.  

Problem comes in for furries in that they are too awkward/content to evolve their style for universal appeal.  Not really a problem until knucklefucks like in the article show up, but the mindset of the victims and the perps are not confusing or strange.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Humans never cease to disgust me.


hurr durr people made jokes, there are horrendous!!


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

Seto, it's not about fucking an animal, it's a fucking a human dressed as an animal.
It's just another fetish, like diapers or underwear sniffing or vore.

And it's pretty harmless compared to other fetishes
I could see if this were a loli convention full of pedos or something but it's people in furry suits...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2014)

That's not an attack

That's pest control


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Seto too fixated on attacking preferences.  Sounds like a homophobe with a varsity jacket.



But he isn't.  And homosexuality is genetic, unlike furry.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Seto too fixated on attacking preferences.  Sounds like a homophobe with a varsity jacket.


lol wut

what connection does homosexuality have with bestiality? they cant be compared

am i homophobe too? i dont like animal fuckers


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2014)

Toko is in California, but I am sure he knows at least one of those people.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2014)

What's 'Vore'? Should I google it?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2014)

...I regret that decision...


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> I'll wreck yur mum







			
				Jagger said:
			
		

> ...I regret that decision...




:rofl


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> But he isn't.  And homosexuality is genetic, unlike furry.



Lol Seth Rogen gene?  No.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Seto, it's not about fucking an animal, it's a fucking a human dressed as an animal.
> It's just another fetish, like diapers or underwear sniffing or vore.
> 
> And it's pretty harmless compared to other fetishes
> I could see if this were a loli convention full of pedos or something but it's people in furry suits...



Hey. Did I say it harmed other people? Because I don't believe I did.

But don't for a second think I'm gonna look at them as anything but freaks, because that is what they are; furries are just one step away from animal fuckery, the only thing that separates it is they apply human features to them. So trying to act like they are some oppressed class struggling for acceptance is ridiculous. It's a fetish not an orientation, and believe it or not, you can judge people for such proclivities.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2014)

Otherkin Olympics.

No, thinking you're the medium of a fucking wolf spirit or that of a fox is a sign of mental issues much like thinking you're the next Jesus Christ.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

So long as you judge all kinksters the same, even those that coincide with your kinks then I see no foul.  Otherwise, it's just more petty 'us vs them.'  



Mael said:


> But he isn't.  And homosexuality is genetic, unlike furry.





babaGAReeb said:


> am i homophobe too? i dont like animal fuckers


The behaviors are not being compared by me.  This high energy almost _giddy _vitriol expressed by you lot on the other hand...  If you are labeling the thing you don't like blindly?    Then yes, I am comparing your distaste to the disdain that *Everybody *frowns on.  It's laughable, your reactions are laughable.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a sliding scale.  Necrophilia isn't furry, furry ain't snuff, snuff ain't foot fetishism or tie-ups.  Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 8, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh come on. Chemical warfare?
> 
> You should deal with them as you would actual beasts.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna lie, if someone showed up hunting them like they were big game I would fucking laugh until I die.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> So long as you judge all kinksters the same, even those that coincide with your kinks then I see no foul. Otherwise, it's just more petty 'us vs them.'



That would be stupid, because things are not always created equal. It doesn't have to be the worst of the worst to be bad. Furry is some twisted stuff, and trying to throw other matters into the fray won't change that.

I just find it a little funny how some of you are getting so offended out of what started as facetious ways of expressing disgust of these people.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

there has to be somebody who's tied up a furry and gay raped them to death on video


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 8, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> well they are...



And people here aren't? There's freakin  Naruto, Bleach and Legend of Korra porn on this forum, and 90% of the characters in it are underage. But that's fine as long as we put some tits on Sakura so she isn't flat as a board. Some of you guys have some retarded double standards.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

Seto, I replied to you and then gave additional info, and then you said the same thing in your post to which I was replying 



Blitzomaru said:


> And people here aren't? There's freakin  Naruto, Bleach and Legend of Korra porn on this forum, and 90% of the characters in it are underage. But that's fine as long as we put some tits on Sakura so she isn't flat as a board. Some of you guys have some retarded double standards.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> And people here aren't? There's freakin  Naruto, Bleach and Legend of Korra porn on this forum, and 90% of the characters in it are underage. But that's fine as long as we put some tits on Sakura so she isn't flat as a board. Some of you guys have some retarded double standards.



No one is justifying child porn either I hope. But that's a lessor of evil than dressing up as animals.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That's not furries. Sound imitation is one thing, but dressing up is crossing the line.
> 
> 
> I will admit when I was a small kid I had two furry crushes. That one bitch from talespin. Rebecca Cunningham.
> ...



So you admit you had a furry fetish (even if focused on one character) and yet you champion for prejudice and hostility against furry?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

The scale to determine how _hard_ your kinks are is only subjective.  Sliding scale means almost nothing.  And self hatred saves noone.





Hand Banana said:


> But that's a lessor of evil than dressing up as animals.



Is it?  Is it really?


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2014)

Man, it smells like a wet dog in this thread. What is that?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Just the odor of a johnnie cum lately, Blue.  ^_^


----------



## Vermin (Dec 8, 2014)

never understood the hate for furies when people here jack off to anime porn of underage characters to the point where it can be considered loli


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> So you admit you had a furry fetish (even if focused on one character) and yet you champion for prejudice and hostility against furry?



Hitler hated Jews but was he not a Jew himself?

Also I love when people take me serious. Especially when I'm purposely adding in detectable humor. 



Agmaster said:


> The scale to determine how _hard_ your kinks are is only subjective.  Sliding scale means almost nothing.  And self hatred saves noone.
> 
> Is it?  Is it really?



Yea. We have a thread about people with addition to fictional child porn as opposed to people wanting to fuck animals. I personally don't advocate any of the two, but when it comes to picking between the two I would side with the pedos over fucking animals.



zyken said:


> never understood the hate for furies when people here jack off to anime porn of underage characters to the point where it can be considered loli




How do you feel about underage furry porn?


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2014)

zyken said:


> never understood the hate for furies when people here jack off to anime porn of underage characters to the point where it can be considered loli



Because one is a human fucking being and 98% of the characters you're talking about could be anything from 15 to 30

The other is a dog with a human face so it can look at you lovingly while you hump it


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> And people here aren't? There's freakin  Naruto, Bleach and Legend of Korra porn on this forum, and 90% of the characters in it are underage. But that's fine as long as we put some tits on Sakura so she isn't flat as a board. Some of you guys have some retarded double standards.



the only thing that gives a drawn character an age is their appearance

saying that drawing an older version of sakura isn't cool because the character is 16 or whatever is basically the same as saying it's fine to draw porn with little kids bodies if the character is supposedly some 1000 year old vampire or something

fictional details like an imaginary age don't mean shit about a drawing of a sexually mature adult body, just like they don't mean shit about a drawing that is obviously child porn


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> , and believe it or not, you can judge people for such proclivities.



Why ? What is there to gain by doing so ?


----------



## Vermin (Dec 8, 2014)

> How do you feel about underage furry porn?



it's not my thing and i find it weird but i am not going to judge because i have some pretty fucked up kinks myself which is what my post is about

there are plenty of worse things out there and furries are getting way too much hate

i mean i find it weird, but i don't think they deserve so much hatred 




Blue said:


> Because one is a human fucking being and 98% of the characters you're talking about could be anything from 15 to 30
> 
> The other is a dog with a human face so it can look at you lovingly while you hump it



furries  are people in animal costumes not animal hybrids/human bodies with an animal face/human face with an animal body or whatever the fuck people are saying

they are human beings dressed up as animals

a sexuallized version of cosplay 

thats it


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2014)

^No, that's not it.  There are many who actually think they're animals trapped in human bodies.

That's mental fucking illness, the same way some men are convinced their women despite the fact their bodies say otherwise.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

Never really cared about furries. They never hurt my enjoyment of something with anthros in it and the fetish is pretty much harmless.  Thought I didn't think anybody would actually be ass blasted enough to actually gas a furry convention.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Never really cared about furries. They never hurt my enjoyment of something with anthros in it and the fetish is pretty much harmless.  Thought I didn't think anybody would actually be ass blasted enough to actually gas a furry convention.



Good point, and a criminal act is still a criminal act.  I just think the otherkin furry bullshit gets under my skin despite trying to ignore it.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 8, 2014)

Are furries universally hated? Did not know they were hated like this.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

klad said:


> Are furries universally hated? Did not know they were hated like this.



to varying degrees. Most of the general public doesn't really know or care about furries though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 8, 2014)

So I just cruised the BH:

There are pictures of Jinnora from ATLA, Konohamaru, pre skip Konoha 11, Ichigo's sisters and some idiot posted a Momomosuke from one piece doujin a few weeks ago. None of those people are over the age of 12. That shit is disturbing.

I freely admit to looking at One Piece Pron. But I don't see the problem with Furry's imaginary 2d  drawn catgirls and Sonic the Hedgehog since I like looking at imaginary 2d drawings of Nami's bewbs.

So yeah, add some boobs to Sakura so she looks older. Do teh same to Ino and TenTen. hinata ghetto booty FC that existed before Hinata was 13 years old is ok. Rukia is 150 years old but lets give her the body of a 14 year old. Hell, i*c*st between Ichigo and his sister is fine too. Tentacle porn and monster girls are ok too! But don't you dare put of a picture of Cheetara!

Honestly furry isn't my thing and I find it weird, but harmless people could have died because some assholes thought just like some of you are.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

i can no longer see any words or posts


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> to varying degrees. Most of the general public doesn't really know or care about furries though.


Your sig is too distracting


brolmes said:


> i can no longer see any words or posts



I thought I was the only one, been staring at it for 5 mins now.


----------



## Rax (Dec 8, 2014)

It was a flea bomb I bet.

Keeping those guys clean


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I just cruised the BH:
> 
> There are pictures of Jinnora from ATLA, Konohamaru, pre skip Konoha 11, Ichigo's sisters and some idiot posted a Momomosuke from one piece doujin a few weeks ago. None of those people are over the age of 12. That shit is disturbing.
> 
> ...



With the exception of Rukia, all of those are gross. If you never seen a petite woman especially Japanese then you need to educate yourself. That size Rukia is really is pretty common with the Japanese. The average height of a Japanese woman is 5'2. She is 4'8 though so 6 inches smaller than the average. Rukia mannerisms also doesn't match that as a child until parody moments. 

Tentacle was introduced due to Japanese censorship of drawing a penis I believe in the early 80s. Of course that's a mixture of bdsm with monsters. Again still weird and if I see anyone walking around dressed as a tentacle monster...I would probably laugh my ass off while still reserving a thought they are sick as fuck in the head.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

if we send attack dogs to murder furries would it be justified?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

that's what they want


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

Rax said:


> It was a flea bomb I bet.
> 
> Keeping those guys clean




I laughed


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> that's what they want



yes that is why i think its a good idea

they will spend their final moments getting raped by dogs and die happily and we will be free of some animal fuckers


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

Unless they tap into the inner animal they are portraying and rape the dogs.

You ever see a lil pony go ham? That shit cray.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> The scale to determine how _hard_ your kinks are is only subjective.  Sliding scale means almost nothing.  And self hatred saves noone.
> 
> Is it?  Is it really?



No it's not. Because some of them are associated strongly with mental illness. Your point is moronic. 

It's simply not healthy to fetishize animals that's what furries do, and they are only a step away from total zoophilia by trying to apply some human characteristics to the animal of choice.

You stupidly arguing things like enjoying a woman in lingerie to extreme things and there is a scale, to something like furries only establishes how little of a point you have.



Blitzomaru said:


> So I just cruised the BH:
> 
> There are pictures of Jinnora from ATLA, Konohamaru, pre skip Konoha 11, Ichigo's sisters and some idiot posted a Momomosuke from one piece doujin a few weeks ago. None of those people are over the age of 12. That shit is disturbing.
> 
> ...



Refer to:



Blue said:


> Because one is a human fucking being and 98% of the characters you're talking about could be anything from 15 to 30
> 
> The other is a dog with a human face so it can look at you lovingly while you hump it


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

klad said:


> I thought I was the only one, been staring at it for 5 mins now.



Yes I know, isn't it amazing?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Unless they tap into the inner animal they are portraying and rape the dogs.
> 
> You ever see a lil pony go ham? That shit cray.


i did not realize this plan could backfire, poor doggies dont deserve dat
dressing as an animal for so long must have given them bestial strength and they also must have animal instincts

those dogs dont stand a chance

i think bronies r probably weak doe, they go after lil ponies instead of grown horses. they like bestiality pedos


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I just cruised the BH:
> 
> There are pictures of Jinnora from ATLA, Konohamaru, pre skip Konoha 11, Ichigo's sisters and some idiot posted a Momomosuke from one piece doujin a few weeks ago. None of those people are over the age of 12. That shit is disturbing.
> 
> ...



Was it Jinora post timeskip?  Because she's 14 then


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

dress the dogs as humans


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i can no longer see any words or posts





klad said:


> Your sig is too distracting
> 
> 
> .




This better?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Fetishizing kids like Jinora is abnormal, unless some of you fuckers wanna white knight that too.

Being attracted to characters like Korra that are 16 and over, and look as such? That's pretty standard. Because at the end of the day it's depiction of the *human* figure in ideal form that is appealed to, not a fucking animal.

You don't look at Nami and say..."well she'd be perfect IF WE PUT SOME FUR ON HER, AND AN ANIMAL SNOUT, AND A TAIL...!"


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't understand the murderous rage people have for furries

Cat boys is as far as I'll go, but I don't have someone who goes beyond that...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> dress the dogs as humans



yes that should kill their boners and sap all their strength


----------



## Vermin (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> This better?


thats even worse


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I don't understand the murderous rage people have for furries
> 
> Cat boys is as far as I'll go, but I don't have someone who goes beyond that...


u like this?


oh wait thats a cat man not boy


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

OH MY GOD KILL IT WITH FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, BABA!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

how bout this guy?



its a real life cat boy

sexy


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> This better?




oh dear

this thread is about go down a dark road

you're messing with forces you don't understand

it's taking all the piety in my pure christian soul to not start liveblogging a thorough masturbation session in real time


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

^Definitive example of a cat boy

Y'all are posting the most disgusting pictures you can find, I get it, you secretly like looking creepy pictures on the internet.

Do your thang, girlfran


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> oh dear
> 
> this thread is about go down a dark road
> 
> ...



What is that from?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

is...

is peach involved in any gif shenanigans like these.. by any chance

not that i would jerk off over them or anything if you provided them

at least not immediately

well maybe immediately

or at least currently.. in anticipation


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> ^Definitive example of a cat boy
> 
> Y'all are posting the most disgusting pictures you can find, I get it, you secretly like looking creepy pictures on the internet.
> 
> Do your thang, girlfran


it just seems like a boy with cat ears. what are those for?

all i did was search "cat with mans face" for the first and "man with cats face" for the second. thats what i was thinking what a cat boy would be


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> it just seems like a boy with cat ears. what are those for?
> 
> all i did was search "cat with mans face" for the first and "man with cats face" for the second. thats what i was thinking what a cat boy would be



That's what a cat boy is! A boy wearing cat ears 
You're getting too freaky for me, bro, just keep it simple.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

lol


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 8, 2014)

Lmao gross dupe


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> That's what a cat boy is! A boy wearing cat ears
> You're getting too freaky for me, bro, just keep it simple.


i think a lot of furries would think a cat boy is more then just that


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

Val said:


> Lmao gross dupe



disable images brah

this has been happening for almost two days


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> is...
> 
> is peach involved in any gif shenanigans like these.. by any chance
> 
> ...



No i mean what are those chicks dancing from?


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> is...
> 
> is peach involved in any gif shenanigans like these.. by any chance
> 
> ...




No.



*Spoiler*: __ 



well not like this. look up princess peach and Minus8


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

i dunno

i was hoping he would just keep posting more

before i go limp


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i dunno
> 
> i was hoping he would just keep posting more
> 
> before i go limp



my previous and current sig are the only ones the artist made that aren't porn.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>not hypnotic gifs
>just child porn


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> This better?



Save everything.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

actually it's mostly furry child porn at that

what are the odds


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

brolmes said:


> >not hypnotic gifs
> >just child porn



So you didn't see the one with peach, rosalina, and daisy all together? the one with this song

[YOUTUBE]XmDtvKD236U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

Man this thread is on fire.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

nope

i only clicked on the link to the rule 34 page

apparently it was just for the artist and not the artist+peach

there is significantly less child porn and furry child porn on the one for peach

but no hypnotic bouncy gifs in sight


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Wish they all died. The world could be a far better place if we exterminated all furry lovers. I mean seriously, what the fuck man, anthropomorphic animal sex? Really? That's where you kick your kicks at? Could be worse tho but still...



your French no room to talk


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

google images just has bouncing heads that seem to be cropped from some porn flash game or something

it's.. it's just not the same as the dancey shit


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> your French no room to talk



Based on what you typed, my French room should not talk?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

How'd we go from furries to Shygirl Hips

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

ahhh on closer inspection some of the ones on paheal are animated

but.. humph.. 

yeah.. you're right.. they're just not like those sigs at all


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Based on what you typed, my French room should not talk?


yes, exactly. ca va pas chez toi


Linkdarkside said:


>



PFT crackin the fuck up

its so bad but so ... damn I hope that mf gets caught. he must've been the evil dark furry

...or robotnik...


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


>



*wondering why dis sh*t exists*


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Anonymous2: Thank you Nintendo! But your lovely characters get RAPED BY A FUCKING KOREAN NIGGEER SHIT ARTIST!
Anonymous3: which surely draws and paints better that you anon2
Anonymous4: if she's enjoying it, where's the problem?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

Anonymous3: I wish I was Peach
Anonymous4: OMG!!! Her legs were amputated!!!


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 8, 2014)

I dont get it. Are furries people who like to have sex with animals or people who like to dress as animals?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

Normality said:


> I dont get it. Are furries people who like to have sex with animals or people who like to dress as animals?



The  first one

The second one only sometimes applies

But that chick who wore a Black Cat costume last Halloween is NOT a furry


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

not that they do, but their attracted to the concept.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> ^Definitive example of a cat boy
> 
> Y'all are posting the most disgusting pictures you can find, I get it, you secretly like looking creepy pictures on the internet.
> 
> Do your thang, girlfran



what's appealing about that?


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

Normality said:


> I dont get it. Are furries people who like to have sex with animals or people who like to dress as animals?



They're attracted to animals with human characteristics. Human tits and all that. I don't think any of them want to fuck actual animals.

Well some might but I think they're a  super tiny minority.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

Do Shygirls count as animals


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Do Shygirls count as animals



no but shyguys do


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

is mario an animal? 
thats not what normal humans look like


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

most are in fact that fat. here in the states ..

I swear I saw you on another forum...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

but fat ppl arent human

having a fat fetish is as bad as being a furry

where?


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> but fat ppl arent human
> 
> having a fat fetish is as bad as being a furry
> 
> where?



true

its worse. bbw bullshit is the worst thing man ever invented, next to condoms

babaGAReeb ... swear I saw that before tho. pulled it up on google, but its on so many sites that ider anymore


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> true
> 
> its worse. bbw bullshit is the worst thing man ever invented, next to condoms
> 
> babaGAReeb ... swear I saw that before tho. pulled it up on google, but its on so many sites that ider anymore


indeed
big beautiful woman lol, its more like big fat bitch

we are legion


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 8, 2014)

I bet the bronies did it
Trying to steal that title of creepiest fandom ever 



babaGAReeb said:


> disable images brah
> 
> this has been happening for almost two days



I had no idea
I haven't had time to post the past couple days


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> we are legion



When Edi said that I asked her if I asked for her opinion lol. I always chose rude answers towards her in ME2.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> indeed
> big beautiful woman lol, its more like big fat bitch
> 
> we are legion





whaddya kno lul .. it actually exists


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> no but shyguys do



About as animal as a midget in a bathrobe and Hockey Mask!


----------



## Luke (Dec 8, 2014)

Furries are a bunch of fucking weirdos.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 8, 2014)

oh shit I always thought that was a Jason mask 

anyw we need a shyguy smiley. maybe like kickcan...I should make one..


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


>



Friday at Freddies 

If it was a strip club think I'd go.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 8, 2014)

It takes a special kind of retardation to make fun of furries on an *anime* forum.


----------



## Gain (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]llmgFZz3Iio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ashi (Dec 8, 2014)

kazuri said:


> It takes a special kind of retardation to make fun of furries on an *anime* forum.



It takes a a special kind of retardation to relate a paraphilia to a *hobbie*


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2014)

kazuri said:


> It takes a special kind of retardation to make fun of furries on an *anime* forum.


"Got any plans for tomorrow?"

*option 1.* "I'm going to watch the latest episode of Tokyo Ghoul"
*option 2.* "I'm going to dress up as a giraffe and pretend to be a giraffe in public with a guy dressed as a tiger and a guy dressed as a frog"

you really don't see a difference?


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2014)

they actually laughed? 

yo that's mean


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2014)

It takes a special kind of retardation to misspell *hobby*.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2014)

i thought all retardations were special


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2014)

Sex is weird period. People have been "sexually deviant" for hundreds of years, back to when having sex with a man was a crime. Being a furry is not the same as posting on an anime forum of course but the level of interest people show on this fictional internet persona is strikingly akin to an interest in anonymous sex. 

Furries don't deserve harsh punishment any more than gays. You don't have to like it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 8, 2014)

Moody said:


> i thought all retardations were special



Well they can't _all_ be special, because if _all_ of them are special, then _none_ of them are special.

Get it?


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 8, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> [YOUTUBE]llmgFZz3Iio[/YOUTUBE]



All those comments talking about how they deserved what happened to them because they're furries are dumb. This really shouldn't happen to anybody.

Then again youtube comment sections are usually a shithole anyway


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2014)

~M~ said:


> Furries don't deserve harsh punishment any more than gays. You don't have to like it.



Still not equivalent. 

Gays are just androphiles. Most androphiles are women, but sometimes epigenetic factors get crossed and a dude inherits his mom's thirst for dick.

That's, well, a fuckup by mother nature, but natural nonetheless.

This? Is horrifying. Speaking as a biologist, not a moral demagogue, I would equate it with pedophilia, for one, because both involve being attracted to things humans are not fucking supposed to be attracted to, no matter what genes you've inherited. Something has broken inside them and turned them the wrong way.

This is not to say I seriously think they deserve to be gassed, or jailed, or anything. But the social ostracization? I'm okay with.


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Dec 8, 2014)

good point eliasu
great point even
possibly GREATEST POINT?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 8, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> good point eliasu
> great point even
> possibly GREATEST POINT?



...

Assuming that it's a hand-puppet doesn't make it any better.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 8, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> "Got any plans for tomorrow?"
> 
> *option 1.* "I'm going to watch the latest episode of Tokyo Ghoul"
> *option 2.* "I'm going to dress up as a giraffe and pretend to be a giraffe in public with a guy dressed as a tiger and a guy dressed as a frog"
> ...



No. Why don't we discuss it further while we work on our costumes for comic-con?


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh my god this forum

Equating homosexuality to the sexual attraction of anthropomorphic creatures

At least gays are human and can consent


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

i dunno

you can't really get dudes pregnant

and believe me i've tried


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2014)

Val said:


> Oh my god this forum
> 
> Equating homosexuality to the sexual attraction of anthropomorphic creatures
> 
> At least gays are human and can consent



Furrys can consent too.

I dunno, isn't furry humans with animal fur and stuff? They can consent too.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

Brolmes, you whore.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 8, 2014)

I find funny there is so much hatred of furry here, yet the Cat Girl trope and similar is ridiculously popular.

How many of the guys here that judge furry fans would have no problems fucking a hot catgirl?


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 8, 2014)

kazuri said:


> It takes a special kind of retardation to make fun of furries on an *anime* forum.



Observe this , young Padawan.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

they probably carry diseases

and their ears would be fucking gross.. huge hairy holes in the top of their heads.. weird flat surfaces on the side of their head where the human ears would normally be

the tail would also be really offputting.. like having extra fingers or toes


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I find funny there is so much hatred of furry here, yet the Cat Girl trope and similar is ridiculously popular.
> 
> How many of the guys here that judge furry fans would have no problems fucking a hot catgirl?



Isn't a catgirl just a girl that has cat ears and a tail, and only that? 

This makes your question kind of stupid doesn't it? 

Furries explicitly fetishize the animal, and ascribe to it some human characteristics to keep it from being outright zoophilia. 

Not to mention that's a pretty desperate leap here on your part, I'd say.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 8, 2014)

i would rather fuck a human girl who was in a retarded suit than one who had real cat ears and a tail


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 8, 2014)

The one about the "Pokemon fans over the age of 6" is absolutely retarded and should be at a lower level than "Trekkies who get married in Klingon Garb". Whole new level.

They should also include "Amateur artists that make original characters like themselves and pair them up with their favorite bishounen".


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Isn't a catgirl just a girl that has cat ears and a tail, and only that?
> 
> This makes your question kind of stupid doesn't it?
> 
> ...



Well there are different types of such girls, for example:

This is a little less furryish


*Spoiler*: __ 









Than this:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Yet I best most people here (perhaps yourself included) would have zero difficulty doing the second girl.

So when does it exactly become furry?


----------



## kazuri (Dec 9, 2014)

> Furries explicitly fetishize the animal, and ascribe to it some human characteristics to keep it from being outright zoophilia.



You might as well be saying anime fans are pedophiles because *some* anime fans watch anime with nonstop up-skirts of underage girls. Its just simply not true. SOME furries fetishize the animal. SOME anime fans are pedophiles. Stop generalizing. Its not hard to add 1 or 2 words like, some, a few, a lot, most, a portion, etc etc.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Than this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i would say anyone willing to do a girl with dog hands is definitely a furry

fuckin dog hands, theres something wrong with u if u wanna fuck dat


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Well there are different types of such girls, for example:
> 
> This is a little less furryish
> 
> ...



Nah, it doesn't do it for me, so good job talking completely out of your ass. 

This is still a stupid question however. Giving an animal human characteristics is what furries do. So if you take a completely animal entity, give it some basic human characteristics: like walking on two legs...that's furry. Furries are not about fetishization of the human form, but of fetishizing the animal and giving it basic human characteristics to separate it from zoophilia. 

If you're going to try and have this argument with me then don't go on the assumption that mine's or other's distaste lies in shallow bases. It would also be important not to try and pull random presumptions out of your ass to deflect from the issue too.



> You might as well be saying anime fans are pedophiles because *some* anime fans watch anime with nonstop up-skirts of underage girls. Its just simply not true. SOME furries fetishize the animal. SOME anime fans are pedophiles. Stop generalizing. Its not hard to add 1 or 2 words like, some, a few, a lot, most, a portion, etc etc.



Some anime fans are pedophiles. There are anime that specifically cater to such mentalities, if you find a character sexually appealing that would be described as a "lolicon" then you are a p*d*p****. There's no two ways about it. 

All the same, Furries are explicitly about fetishizing the animal, that's why they engage in the fetish. Then in some deranged way try to put it under the banner of their self-identitiy, like this is their "true" selves, how they feel on the inside...come on. That's not entirely sane.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Well there are different types of such girls, for example:
> 
> This is a little less furryish
> 
> ...



Right now. 



Also why do they have such a terrible art style? Lol they look like poorly drawn old cartoons. 

Like that thing is supposed to look threatening/badass I think lolol. 

Oh and lol @ MLP fandom. 



It's okay gais, it's only purple and has hooves an fuzzy tail, it's totally the same.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

To think this started as a result of people's humorously expressing their distaste. 

This isn't homosexuality or some shit. This is some seriously mental shit we're talking about here.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh and lol @ MLP fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay gais, it's only purple and has hooves an fuzzy tail, it's totally the same.


theses bronies dicks r broken if they cant tell the difference


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> Orochibuto said:
> 
> 
> > [/SPOILER]
> ...



i dunno

after some deep and serious philosophical pondering i think if they were gloves and they were like locked on and she couldn't take them off or use her hands and she was getting all embarrassed about it and begging for help to unlock them then i think maybe i could get into it

if i could stop laughing long enough to get a boner over her predicament

perfectly natural .. i'm sure orochibuto agrees


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

This was terrible, but...



Kate Nash said:


> [YOUTUBE]llmgFZz3Iio[/YOUTUBE]



...this is hilarious.


----------



## Blue (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I find funny there is so much hatred of furry here, yet the Cat Girl trope and similar is ridiculously popular.
> 
> How many of the guys here that judge furry fans would have no problems fucking a hot catgirl?





> So when does it exactly become furry?


This shouldn't have to be explained to you


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> So when does it exactly become furry?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 9, 2014)

They're all furries to me.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i dunno
> 
> after some deep and serious philosophical pondering i think if they were gloves and they were like locked on and she couldn't take them off or use her hands and she was getting all embarrassed about it and begging for help to unlock them i think maybe i could get into it
> 
> ...



im sure orochi agrees too, why else would he have this image anyway lol

but i dont think he wants her to take off those dog gloves, he wouldnt be able to get a hard on then 

and of course he isnt a furry cause dog gloves


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread is pretty fucking hilarious, too, from what I'm reading so far.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2014)

1-4  **


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

Blue said:


> This shouldn't have to be explained to you



i wish to know more about furries

is donald duck a furry cause he has feathers not fur

is he a ...feathy?


----------



## Blue (Dec 9, 2014)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> 1-4  **



No

Just 1


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

1 is pretty fucking furry, too, Blue.

And I know it's a drawing but that girl is very conspicuously not an adult, either.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nah, it doesn't do it for me, so good job talking completely out of your ass.



I didn't said it included you, I said it may include you, so I am not talking out of my ass.



Seto Kaiba said:


> This is still a stupid question however.



How so? Where does it exactly become? That is an important question, all I have been said is "They look like animals." But that is not a clear enough definition.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Giving an animal human characteristics is what furries do. So if you take a completely animal entity, give it some basic human characteristics: like walking on two legs...that's furry. Furries are not about fetishization of the human form, but of fetishizing the animal and giving it basic human characteristics to separate it from zoophilia.



I am not saying this may not be the case, in a lot of cases. However some furry fans may have other reasons to like furry.

For example, people may like the attributes associated with a furry woman, like beast-like sexual urges and arguably more way lower standards and more basic needs.



Seto Kaiba said:


> If you're going to try and have this argument with me then don't go on the assumption that mine's or other's distaste lies in shallow bases. It would also be important not to try and pull random presumptions out of your ass to deflect from the issue too.



I know Seto, to you, it may sound that I am trying to kid you or pull a strawman, but I am seriously not doing so.

If you have seen my debates past (outside my Naruto Battledome trolling) and some posts I make, you know I am not the kind to engage in strawmans.

What I am saying, is that I think is important to establish exactly WHERE it starts being Furry.

Yes, the guy above said "Here" and posted an obviously furry image, but you see this image is about 1000 levels more furry than those I posted, exactly at what point is furry?

Just look at Barb's post, he said that he considered the second image a furry already. What to you is a distate on swallow bases, for him is, on his own admission "something sick".

Nikushimi JUST SAID that image 1 in the scale, a literal "just tail and ears", is furry. Barb agree with him and even said that just tail and ears is furry.

So yes, as you can see I have perfect reasons to believe the distate may be based on swallow bases, I just PRODUCED evidence in this very thread.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> 1 is pretty fucking furry, too, Blue.
> 
> And I know it's a drawing but that girl is very conspicuously not an adult, either.



i agree, that chart is rigged by furries

why would u wanna fuck someone with dog ears and a tail anyway


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2014)

Blue said:


> No
> 
> Just 1


Oh go on, at least include 2. Them fuzzy thighs.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

I draw the line at fake ears and tail.

Fake.

Cosplay is okay.

Technically that could be considered a "furry" in the same sense as the people who dress up with fake animal appendages or entire costumes and attend conventions...

But if it's a hot woman, then it doesn't fucking matter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> im sure orochi agrees too, why else would he have this image anyway lol
> 
> but i dont think he wants her to take off those dog gloves, he wouldnt be able to get a hard on then
> 
> and of course he isnt a furry cause dog gloves



To be honest? I would be exactly just as capable of fucking her without the dog gloves as with them. So no, I wouldn't be against taking them off, I would be indifferent to it.

I didn't had


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> im sure orochi agrees too, why else would he have this image anyway lol
> 
> but i dont think he wants her to take off those dog gloves, he wouldnt be able to get a hard on then
> 
> and of course he isnt a furry cause dog gloves



don't get me wrong.. i don't want to help her take them off.. i just want her to want me to help her take them off

or better yet.. have her act all tsundere like she doesn't need any help to take them off when she obviously does

the silly bitch

why was she putting on weird bondage gloves in the first place

please miss, explain how this happened while i decide how much rape is in order here

oh yes

i think we can definitely make this work


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

i mite fuck a hot woman with dog ears and a tail

but only after chopping her tail and ears off


----------



## Blue (Dec 9, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> 1 is pretty fucking furry, too, Blue.
> 
> And I know it's a drawing but that girl is very conspicuously not an adult, either.



I'm not a catgirl fan but 1 isn't furry. There isn't anyone who goes "UGH CATEARS, YUCK!" because it pretty much just looks like a funny hairstyle.

Anyway she's like 50 in cat years, who gives a shit, it's a reference thing I got off Google


----------



## Blue (Dec 9, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I draw the line at fake ears and tail.
> 
> Fake.
> 
> ...



See? You admit it. The ears and tail don't make a difference really

But if she had fur? Not enough nope in the world, no matter how hot she'd be if you shaved her.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i mite fuck a hot woman with dog ears and a tail
> 
> but only after chopping her tail and ears off


nah

she would still have the animal genes

it would be like fucking mbs


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I didn't said it included you, I said it may include you, so I am not talking out of my ass.



No, you very clearly made an assumption. So you are. 



> How so? Where does it exactly become? That is an important question, all I have been said is "They look like animals." But that is not a clear enough definition.



That is a very clear definition unless you have zero clue on what animals look like. 



> I am not saying this may not be the case, in a lot of cases. However some furry fans may have other reasons to like furry.
> 
> For example, people may like the attributes associated with a furry woman, like beast-like sexual urges and arguably more way lower standards and more basic needs.



Then why not look for a human ideal that has those traits? 

There is a very specific reason why the human form is not enough and they overload it with animal characteristics. Be honest about this. 



> I know Seto, to you, it may sound that I am trying to kid you or pull a strawman, but I am seriously not doing so.
> 
> If you have seen my debates past (outside my Naruto Battledome trolling) and some posts I make, you know I am not the kind to engage in strawmans.
> 
> What I am saying, is that I think is important to establish exactly WHERE it starts being Furry.



OK. Take your first picture. 

Most people would say it is weird, but ultimately you can see human characteristics, the only distinguishing traits are the tail and the ears. Everything else is unquestionably reflection of human characteristics. 

Now, going many steps beyond the second one, take that girl, give her fur along with other animal characteristics like the snout of one and paws, and you've got a furry. Furries don't look at the first picture and leave it at that, they go just short of all the way animal.

Why is it so hard to understand? It's in the name, "furry", you know what that means right? The fetish lies in the reflection of the animal traits, not the human ones; which is why it is just a step away from outright zoophilia.

It's not an identity, it's not an orientation, and people are well within their rights and more than justified to judge such individuals and think there is something not all right up there regarding them. Because there often isn't. 



> Yes, the guy above said "Here" and posted an obviously furry image, but you see this image is about 1000 levels more furry than those I posted, exactly at what point is furry?
> 
> Just look at Barb's post, he said that he considered the second image a furry already. What to you is a distate on swallow bases, for him is, on his own admission "something sick".



When they are an anthropomorphic animal, this isn't a hard concept to grasp. 

I said my distaste is NOT based on shallow basis. There is a difference between liking a character that may be an anthropomorphic creature, like say Mickey Mouse, and then fetishizing it. Which furries do.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> nah
> 
> she would still have the animal genes
> 
> it would be like fucking mbs


hmm your correct, removing the visible animal parts just wont make the animal inside her go away


fucking him would probably be worse, dog vagina is still real unlike mbs's tranny hole


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 9, 2014)

* UPDATE *

*
*
​

This weekend, the annual gathering of Furries in Chicago, better known as FurryCon, was disrupted when an unknown assailant detonated a chlorine gas bomb that caused minor burns to all the freaky sideshow people in attendance. Thankfully, there were no serious injuries. Most importantly, the FBI thinks they have their man, or rather, their adorable mascot.

Sources within the Bureau are confirming that a pantsless mystery figure approached the epicenter of the convention, The Furmuda Triangle, and after putting down his Chocolate Malt Cups and DVD copy of Rookie of the Year, set-off the stinkbomb. According to several reports, the devastation was simply UnFurgettable. Then, the mascot raced past celebrity guests JenniFur Garner and Furginia Wolf before anybody could get a hold of him or his slender-fit Ryne Sandberg replica jersey.

In addition to running a dragnet for Clark The Cub, the FBI is currently investigating other mascots who may have also been involved, including the UC Santa Cruz Banana Slug, everyone who has suited up as Benny the Bull, and The Indian at Washington Redskins games who cries every time one of their quarterbacks gets thrown on the ground.

Meanwhile, members of Clark?s posse aren?t saying anything. The Berenstein Bears are holed up in their tree house, Paddington is talking to his marmalade supplier so he can get a stronger dose and Winnie the Pooh is out protesting against Christopher Robbins? aggressive hugging tactics.

As of press time, the City of Chicago is urging you to be on the lookout if you see a creepy adorable Bear Cub anywhere in the furrounding area, and please avoid all Cubs games, at least until they get some decent starting pitching.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

Blue said:


> I'm not a catgirl fan but 1 isn't furry. There isn't anyone who goes "UGH CATEARS, YUCK!" because it pretty much just looks like a funny hairstyle.



I knew of a kid in high school who wore a fake tail. Just a tail. Everyone called him a furry. He professed that he was a furry. He was a furry.

Any degree of animalization technically makes a furry. It's only personal tolerance that carves another boundary within that territory.



> Anyway she's like 50 in cat years, who gives a shit, it's a reference thing I got off Google



Kill La Kill is a shit anime. 



Blue said:


> See? You admit it. The ears and tail don't make a difference really



They don't make a difference if they're fake. It's just a kinky way of saying "I'm wild i.e. sexual."


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 9, 2014)

This fucking thread...


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> hmm your correct, removing the visible animal parts just wont make the animal inside her go away
> 
> 
> fucking him would probably be worse, dog vagina is still real unlike mbs's tranny hole



yeah but it's a dog vagina

that's actually a pretty tough decision

fuck a real female in her animal vagina or fuck mbs in his dick?

if it was possible to let the dog girl suck your dick instead i'd probably go with that

i mean dogs try to lick your face all the time so how different could it be

but hmm 

what about deciding between letting mbs suck your dick and letting a real proper dog suck your dick?


----------



## Queen Vag (Dec 9, 2014)

I will never forget the nerdy guy who works the front desk at Records and Admissions at my uni who I almost always caught picking his nose dressed as a furry on Halloween day

They let him work like that


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, you very clearly made an assumption. So you are.



I SPECIFICALLY said "PERHAPS including you", while locking it up in a parenthesis, so I was not saying you did. But whatever, I don't want to turn this into an endless "You did" "No I didn't" "You did!" "No I didn't!" tug-o-war.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Then why not look for a human ideal that has those traits?



Perhaps they want a simpe to spot model, how do you know a woman have near zero standards and very basic needs unless you know her story?

For instance a woman with such features, might easily be able to evoke such attributes just by seeing her.

Not saying of course this is the only reason, but it is my theory of one possible reason.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There is a very specific reason why the human form is not enough and they overload it with animal characteristics. Be honest about this.



I am not saying it isn't, I am quite sure the reason you gave to me is valid. That furrys in general sexualize an animal, rather than a human with animal features they find cute.

My skepticism comes from the claim that this reason is THE ONLY reason furries find. Yes, it may be true, in fact most likely is, in fact perhaps it is for the majority, but for all of them?



Seto Kaiba said:


> OK. Take your first picture.
> 
> Most people would say it is weird, but ultimately you can see human characteristics, the only distinguishing traits are the tail and the ears. Everything else is unquestionably reflection of human characteristics.
> 
> ...



Okay, I get that is YOUR definition of furry. However look at the thread, to be honest, when I posted this image I was just making an experiment and expecting the vast majority of people (or all of them) to tell me "Fuck you Orochibuto. stop using strawmans."

But big was my surprise when I saw so many different opinion on this matter. So it is not clear and cut as you can see, the only thing we can all agree is that "give her fur along with other animal characteristics like the snout of one and paws, and you've got a furry."



Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not an identity, it's not an orientation, and people are well within their rights and more than justified to judge such individuals and think there is something not all right up there regarding them. Because there often isn't.



But why? I mean what is there to gain by it?

Going aside my personal principles about JUDGING people, this is EXACTLY why I ask "Where does it start."

You claim that furry should be a basis to *JUDGE*, I repeat *JUDGE* people, no small task, no small thing we are talking about. We are talking here about:



If we are talking about a criteria that is serious enough, that is trascendental enough to warrant the JUDGING of people, then it must be clear cut criterion.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I said my distaste is NOT based on shallow basis. There is a difference between liking a character that may be an anthropomorphic creature, like say Mickey Mouse, and then fetishizing it. Which furries do.



Yes, YOUR distate is not based on swallow basis. However look at this thread, I PRODUCED in this thread evidence that people DO use shallow basis.

Just look at the posts, people even said that literal "just ears and tail" makes up furry.



Nikushimi said:


> I knew of a kid in high school who wore a fake tail. Just a tail. Everyone called him a furry. He professed that he was a furry. He was a furry.
> *
> Any degree* of animalization technically makes a furry. It's only personal tolerance that carves another boundary within that territory.



Can it get more clear than this, Seto?

And this is why I said I find funny that surely some people who have no problem with Cat Girls are here criticizing furry, because they themselves may be and as a matter of fact ARE considered furry by some people, with this thread giving hard cold evidence of this fact.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> yeah but it's a dog vagina
> 
> that's actually a pretty tough decision
> 
> ...



yes its impossible to decide, to fuck a woman with a dog vagina or to fuck mbs? both lower forms of life. its like deciding between being crucified or being thrown in boiling lava


i would go with letting the dog girl suck my dick too
yeah the dog girl must be a natural. dog licks face, dog licks dick same difference



> but hmm
> 
> what about deciding between letting mbs suck your dick and letting a real proper dog suck your dick?




now thats a really difficult decision 

after careful consideration i would go with the  dog since it has less of a chance of biting my dick off. mbs's jealously of penis will make it want to take it away from all those who have it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> its like deciding between being crucified or being thrown in boiling lava



No contest here, being thrown in boiling lava would kill you almost instantly, your pain would at most last 10 seconds.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

what if you have to fuck mbs before the lava.. but the dog girl sucks your dick while you're being crucified


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> No contest here, being thrown in boiling lava would kill you almost instantly, your pain would at most last 10 seconds.


the pain might last longer but being crucified has its advantages

you will become...more christ like


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> *what if you have to fuck mbs before the lava*.. but the dog girl sucks your dick while you're being crucified


thats obviously worse

sex with mbs's inverted dick for even one second would be more painful then being crucified while getting fellatio by a dog for 3 whole days


----------



## kazuri (Dec 9, 2014)

> All the same, Furries are explicitly about fetishizing the animal, that's why they engage in the fetish. Then in some deranged way try to put it under the banner of their self-identitiy, like this is their "true" selves, how they feel on the inside...come on. That's not entirely sane.



How can you forget the lesson I taught you in between reading my post and making your next post? Not every furry is sexually attracted to animals. Not all furries want to have sex in their costume. Not all furries consider their "true selves" as animals. Some just like animals. Some just like making costumes. Some just like doing things their friends enjoy, etc etc etc. 

You didn't use your real name when you made your account here, you also didn't use a picture of yourself as your avatar, does that mean you identify your "true self" as another, animated, man?

You are smarter than this.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2014)

Blue said:


> Still not equivalent.
> 
> Gays are just androphiles. Most androphiles are women, but sometimes epigenetic factors get crossed and a dude inherits his mom's thirst for dick.
> 
> ...



The people probably don't only have their weird convention stuff. A lot of them probably end up having a normal family, assuming straight sexuality, and contribute to society's gene pool gamble, hopefully generating productive offspring while being a contributing member to society, it doesn't seem harmful. 

The comparison to pedophillia is ridiculous because no one has banned it out of grossness but because it mentally scars the children who lack a developed brain to process sexual relationships. Ummm how do two consenting adults compare in any way, no one is scarred. In fact the assertion just reflects a personal bias because its you who view these acts as sores on your eye which isn't even the basis of right and wrong.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

it's a tough call

dehydration would be awful and your dick would be in agony.. i guess it would depend how hot she is.. maybe she'd be awesome at it and the excitement would numb the pain

but the mbs shenanigans could go on for a very long time if you can't cum.. maybe even forever

it's a huge gamble.. in trying to go for the quick death you could end up with the slowest


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I SPECIFICALLY said "PERHAPS including you", while locking it up in a parenthesis, so I was not saying you did. But whatever, I don't want to turn this into an endless "You did" "No I didn't" "You did!" "No I didn't!" tug-o-war.



All right then, just choose your words carefully next time. 



> Perhaps they want a simple to spot model, how do you know a woman have near zero standards and very basic needs unless you know her story?



It's because they want something short of a literal animal.



> For instance a woman with such features, might easily be able to evoke such attributes just by seeing her.
> 
> Not saying of course this is the only reason, but it is my theory of one possible reason.



It seems like you're playing at mental gymnastics here. The basis of this matter lies in the physical expression of unquestionably animal characteristics, most notably...*fur*, hence the name of a "furry".



> I am not saying it isn't, I am quite sure the reason you gave to me is valid. That furrys in general sexualize an animal, rather than a human with animal features they find cute.
> 
> My skepticism comes from the claim that this reason is THE ONLY reason furries find. Yes, it may be true, in fact most likely is, in fact perhaps it is for the majority, but for all of them?



It is the primary basis, otherwise there wouldn't be such a thing as furries to begin with. 



> Okay, I get that is YOUR definition of furry. However look at the thread, to be honest, when I posted this image I was just making an experiment and expecting the vast majority of people (or all of them) to tell me "Fuck you Orochibuto. stop using strawmans."
> 
> But big was my surprise when I saw so many different opinion on this matter. So it is not clear and cut as you can see, the only thing we can all agree is that "give her fur along with other animal characteristics like the snout of one and paws, and you've got a furry."



The furries center their fetish on the characteristics of animals as opposed to humans, which is why they go all just short of outright animal fetishism. 



> But why? I mean what is there to gain by it?
> 
> Going aside my personal principles about JUDGING people, this is EXACTLY why I ask "Where does it start."
> 
> ...



You are more than right to judge people especially for such a matter. Because I would imagine most people wouldn't wish to hang around such individuals or suffer their proclivities. 

You are naturally going to judge people as you discover more about them, this isn't a matter of gains and losses. 

I think the dangerously close approach to zoophilia is more than a clear criterion to judge an individual on anyway. As I stated, this is not some protected class or something of the sort, it's a fetish. You can judge people on that, it's something they voluntarily took up. 



> Yes, YOUR distate is not based on swallow basis. However look at this thread, I PRODUCED in this thread evidence that people DO use shallow basis.
> 
> Just look at the posts, people even said that literal "just ears and tail" makes up furry



That's something of their individual mindset, what else is there to say?



> Can it get more clear than this, Seto?
> 
> And this is why I said I find funny that surely some people who have no problem with Cat Girls are here criticizing furry, because they themselves may be and as a matter of fact ARE considered furry by some people, with this thread giving hard cold evidence of this fact.



Refer to the first picture at least, since it is the moderate example. If someone is drawn to the girl is it because the tail and ears or is it because her traits that reflect human characteristics? I think that distinction is what ultimately answers that question about them.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> it's a tough call
> 
> dehydration would be awful and your dick would be in agony.. i guess it would depend how hot she is.. maybe she'd be awesome at it and the excitement would numb the pain
> 
> ...


never thought about it like that 
being dehydrated does not prevent arousal right?



> maybe even forever


it will last forever

putting your penis inside mbs's dickhole would give you erectile dysfunction

you would never cum and your dick would be stuck inside mbs for the rest of your life

crucification is much much less painful then fucking mbs till you die of old age


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

kazuri said:


> How can you forget the lesson I taught you in between reading my post and making your next post? Not every furry is sexually attracted to animals. Not all furries want to have sex in their costume. Not all furries consider their "true selves" as animals. Some just like animals. Some just like making costumes. Some just like doing things their friends enjoy, etc etc etc.
> 
> You didn't use your real name when you made your account here, you also didn't use a picture of yourself as your avatar, does that mean you identify your "true self" as another, animated, man?
> 
> You are smarter than this.



You didn't teach me a thing. 

If they just liked animals, one would figure it would be expressed in far more healthier outlets. Furry is overwhelmingly and explicitly a fetish, and it's disingenuous to try and act like it isn't. The entire basis of it are the animal characteristics, not the human and attraction to them.

All you guys white knighting furries have done is try with this pathetic deflection. I'm not Seto Kaiba, I think people with half a brain know that. I don't go around pretending I am. Not to mention this username was chosen at a whim. You're trying to teach me but you can't even keep your point on focus, it's just like that last guy that try to equate things like lingerie to furries. It's completely insane.

All I see are attempts to try and make it seem like the furry fetish is normal, when it is not; I think that's why people are comparing it to something like pedophilia, because that is often what they do in an attempt to "normalize" their proclivities when confronted by other people. There are loads of sick shit out there that is sexualized, so bringing it up doesn't deflect from the point that furries are among that.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

google says dehydration can cause erectile dysfunction

not sure how much it would matter though cause the dog girl is just sucking you off until you die, you don't get to die faster if you jizz.. that's not part of the deal


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2014)

This is pretty old. You guys seen this?

[YOUTUBE]dxlpIxGSU2k[/YOUTUBE] 

Damn you got some balls to wear a fuzzy tail in front of your parents.. 

This kid's weird as fuck furry or not lol. 

"I'm an anthropomorphic fox" ROFL!  

"I DON'T HAVE EMOTIONAL PROBLEMS!" " 

Oh I had a point but I was laughing too hard. 

Anyways it's pretty much another reason not to like furries. Kid's clearly awkward.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> google says dehydration can cause erectile dysfunction
> 
> not sure how much it would matter though cause the dog girl is just sucking you off until you die, you don't get to die faster if you jizz.. that's not part of the deal


that probably just has a chance to cause ED while even merely looking at what mbs's penis is now will make your dick go limp forever

yes that wouldnt change things


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> ... it's a fetish. You can judge people on that, it's something they voluntarily took up.


Jesus. If I could voluntarily take up any fetish I wanted, I'd choose to be turned on whenever people make big deals over stupid stuff. This thread would be turning me on even more than it already is.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread is even better in 3D.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Jesus. If I could voluntarily take up any fetish I wanted, I'd choose to be turned on whenever people make big deals over stupid stuff. This thread would be turning me on even more than it already is.



It wasn't a big deal until people got offended on behalf of furries and demanded an explanation. Because they just assumed people were just bandwagoning on dislike of it.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2014)

My alibi is that I was naked on the couch playing Dragon Age at the time. I have witnesses.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't even know if I want to continue to engage.  You can cuss and bounce it of each other all you like, this is still just one fetishist being put in the town stocks.  Though, I wonder what comes next to point to as the worst of the worst kinks...hobbies...interests...?  Furries won't always be the fave target, after all.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It --


I don't care about that.

Let me rephrase in a less passive-aggressive way: you said fetishes are adopted voluntarily. That's dumb. You're usually abrasive, not outright dumb. Are you trolling, or did you just misspeak?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> I don't care about that.
> 
> Let me rephrase in a less passive-aggressive way: you said fetishes are adopted voluntarily. That's dumb. You're usually abrasive, not outright dumb. Are you trolling, or did you just misspeak?



Fetishes are adopted voluntarily. Being a furry is not an orientation or identity, it's something you make the active decision to engage in.

If one cannot help but feel sexually aroused at the sight of animal characteristics than that is indicative of deep, mental issues.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

pretty sure dudes with fetishes can't help being aroused by them any more than gay dudes can help being aroused by massive throbbing dicks all up in their grill

source: my near permanent erection


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Fetishes are adopted voluntarily.


Trolling. Okay, fair enough.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread.



I can't even.....wow.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

i dunno it sounds like seto's speaking from experience of suppressing his most lewd thoughts

don't see how else he could know

must be possible then

i wonder what the fetish is though


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It seems like you're playing at mental gymnastics here. The basis of this matter lies in the physical expression of unquestionably animal characteristics, most notably...*fur*, hence the name of a "furry".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you have to consider the human element is STILL there.

Even in the case of sexual furry, do you really think every single furry would fuck if given the chance with zero consequence, an outright animal? Don't you think there are some people who would even say the famous "ew"?

Yes, furry center itself around animal parts, but it also center itself around human parts, otherwise it still wouldn't be furry, by definition it would be bestiality.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You are more than right to judge people especially for such a matter. Because I would imagine most people wouldn't wish to hang around such individuals



Assume someone you know and got along with well was a furry, or you were in the process of meeting. His or her furryiness never affect you, you only discover it by either finding a furry file or because he/her go to a furry convention..

Aside from fapping to furry, he/she is a completely normal person. Why would then his/her sexual desire would be a reason "most people" wouldn't wish to hand around such individuals?



Seto Kaiba said:


> or suffer their proclivities.



How can they suffer from their proctlivities, how is this possible? How? In which way? 



Seto Kaiba said:


> You are naturally going to judge people as you discover more about them, this isn't a matter of gains and losses.



There should be gain and loses if you are talking about something as trascendental, as establishing something that you claim should give the right to judge people.

Why? Because otherwise you are basically saying "I judge you as an undersiable individual because...... I don't like it" or "Because I find it "ewww" "

Judging someone "Because I just don't like you, I just find it "eww" " is not a valid reason.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the dangerously close approach to zoophilia is more than a clear criterion to judge an individual on anyway.



But you have not told me why beyond "I don't like it". Okay it is close to zoophilia (though not zoophilia), why would that warrant making a pest of these people? Why would this warrant a treatment that can affect them at a core level and truly turn them fucked up?

I mean, if you are saying me that objectively something is trascendental enough to warrant judgement, then you must prove me that this is something that can affect you. All you have proven to me is that you find it gross. And "I find it gross" is not a valid reason to mistreat people.



Seto Kaiba said:


> As I stated, this is not some protected class or something of the sort, it's a fetish. You can judge people on that, it's something they voluntarily took up.



Ugh....... voluntarily you say?



Nearly nothing in sexuality is voluntary dude, you think furry guy or girl just woke up one day and said "Welp, I will just like antrophomorphic animals that are 99.99% animals"

Voluntarily means that is something they can just not take up, as if they can just snap their fingers and say "I will not like furry" or at least something that provided them the chance to say "I will like furry."

The vast majority of the fetishes are by definition involuntary.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That's something of their individual mindset, what else is there to say?



Something as trascendental, as something giving the objective right to fucking pass judgement on people, shouldn't up to individual mindset.

Fuck given how there is people who really consider that *ANY* animal feature or that just having tail and ears is furry, I wouldn't be surprised if there is someone out there who find Elf and Valkyrie fetish as furry........ somehow.

And yet this is enough to warrant judging.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Refer to the first picture at least, since it is the moderate example. If someone is drawn to the girl is it because the tail and ears or is it because her traits that reflect human characteristics? I think that distinction is what ultimately answers that question about them.



Her traits reflect human characteristics, but the fact remain that she is liked BECAUSE she has those ears and that tail. Most likely because having wolfish ears and tails (that is just my guess) reflect a ferocious disposition on this girl or some shit like that or guess just look cute.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i dunno it sounds like seto's speaking from experience of suppressing his most lewd thoughts
> 
> don't see how else he could know
> 
> ...



if seto has a fetish its probably  childrens card games

i dont object to that, perfectly fine to love those


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

yugio is an egyptian thing right

oh man i bet it's those bobbed cleopatra wigs and that black eyeliner around the side of the eyes and all the gold clothing and stuff

i can appreciate it


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

indeed

dat ancient egyptian fabulousness


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> But you have to consider the human element is STILL there.



Only to separate it from zoophilia.



> Even in the case of sexual furry, do you really think every single furry would fuck if given the chance with zero consequence, an outright animal? Don't you think there are some people who would even say the famous "ew"?
> 
> Yes, furry center itself around animal parts, but it also center itself around human parts, otherwise it still wouldn't be furry, by definition it would be bestiality.



That's where the anthropomorphism comes into play, to get around that. 

The animal features are the focal point, everyone is aware of that. Otherwise you wouldn't have this thing.



> Assume someone you know and got along with well was a furry, or you were in the process of meeting. His or her furryiness never affect you, you only discover it by either finding a furry file or because he/her go to a furry convention..
> 
> Aside from fapping to furry, he/she is a completely normal person. Why would then his/her sexual desire would be a reason "most people" wouldn't wish to hand around such individuals?



Because those tendencies can translate to other issues people would rather not deal with? I would rather not leave things to chance myself, and just break it off. A person is not wrong for that. 



> How can they suffer from their proctlivities, how is this possible? How? In which way?



To suffer their proclivities means having to deal with it in one capacity or another in knowing the person.



> There should be gain and loses if you are talking about something as trascendental, as establishing something that you claim should give the right to judge people.



Everyone judges, and everyone has the right to judge. Your right to express yourself and your right to believe in what you want does not mean freedom from judgment for those matters.



> Why? Because otherwise you are basically saying "I judge you as an undersiable individual because...... I don't like it" or "Because I find it "ewww" "



Well thank you for ignoring everything our discussion was around. Because I and others have already laid out what exactly we find wrong with it. Which is far from "just because".



> Judging someone "Because I just don't like you, I just find it "eww" " is not a valid reason.



I'm pretty sure I have made it clear it's not "just because I don't like you" or "just because it is ew" there are actual reasons behind it which I have already made clear to you. 

Even if there weren't, no one has any real obligation to like another person. 



> But you have not told me why beyond "I don't like it".



Then you're being dishonest. 



> Okay it is close to zoophilia (though not zoophilia), why would that warrant making a pest of these people? Why would this warrant a treatment that can affect them at a core level and truly turn them fucked up?



They already are, generally. Why should I have to accept them? I never said they can't go and do their own thing, that is their freedom. However you seem to be mistaking that with freedom from judgment for their decisions. 



> I mean, if you are saying me that objectively something is trascendental enough to warrant judgement, then you must prove me that this is something that can affect you. All you have proven to me is that you find it gross. And "I find it gross" is not a valid reason to mistreat people.



Judgment is not "transcendental". Judgment is something everyone does regarding everything and everyone, including themselves. It is a basic human trait, and a basic facet of human interaction. 

Again, since I need to make it clear...their freedom to engage in what they wish here doesn't mean people can't judge them for it, they are more than at liberty to do so. Even moreso, I've already made abundantly clear there are solid reasons in doing so on this matter.



> Ugh....... voluntarily you say?



It's not a sexual orientation, so yes. 



> Nearly nothing in sexuality is voluntary dude, you just thing furry guy or girl just woke up one day and said "Welp, I will just like antrophomorphic animals that are 99.99% animals"



Furries choose to engage in those activities, and I said that such involuntary attractions are indication of deeper issues. 



> Voluntarily means that is something they can just not take up, as if they can just snap their fingers and say "I will not like furry" or at least something that provided them the chance to say "I will like furry."
> 
> The vast majority of the fetishes are by definition involuntary.



It is something they can just not take up. They choose to indulge themselves in these activities. The attraction to animal features may be something involuntary, I'll concede to that, but the activities as a result are their own decision.

Again it's not an identity and it's not an orientation.



> Something as trascendental, as something giving the objective right to fucking pass judgement on people, shouldn't up to individual mindset.



Judgment is not transcendental. 



> Fuck given how there is people who really consider that *ANY* animal feature or that just having tail and ears is, I wouldn't be surprised if there is someone out there who find Elf and Valkyrie fetish as furry........ somehow.
> 
> And yet this is enough to warrant judging.



That's their right to do so.



> Her traits reflect human characteristics, but the fact remain that she is liked BECAUSE she has those ears and that tail. Most likely because having wolfish ears and tails (that is just my guess) reflect a ferocious disposition on this girl or some shit like that or guess just look cute.



OK, so those fixated on her animal features then answers your question.


----------



## Suit (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe the perpetrator got a bit paranoid after his last round of Five Nights at Freddie's.


----------



## Suit (Dec 9, 2014)

I mean seriously, I'd nuke my continent off the face of the Earth if I thought that Foxy was running down the hallway.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Only to separate it from zoophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say is 50% 50% as the human parts are as important as the animals, otherwise they would enter their "would not touch" area........ probably.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Because those tendencies can translate to other issues people would rather not deal with? I would rather not leave things to chance myself, and just break it off. A person is not wrong for that.



To which other tendencies it can't translate?

If the only thing they do is go to furry conventions or fap to furry and it ends with that, what does it have to necessarily mean other tendencies?



Seto Kaiba said:


> To suffer their proclivities means having to deal with it in one capacity or another in knowing the person.



In the scenario I mentioned, why does it mean having to deal with it?

Again you know this someone and all the furry actions go as far as go to a furry convention, or perhaps not just even that and you just found out by finding a furry file in his/her computer, you get well along with this someone and never had any problem.

How does finding a furry file for example, suddenly changes all this? How does this mean you have to deal with it or affect you in any way whatsoever?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Everyone judges, and everyone has the right to judge. Your right to express yourself and your right to believe in what you want does not mean freedom from judgment for those matters.



Everyone has the right to judge within logic and reason. Are you saying everyone has the right to judge everything for whatever reason they want?

Based on that logic, then anyone else might as well just go and do whatever they want, because based on that logic there is always someone who is going to judge them for anything so given how apparently there is no safety from judgement, then just go and do what you want to do, right?.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Even if there weren't, no one has any real obligation to like another person.



That is true, but in my opinion there must be a logical reason to dislike another person. You just can't dislike another person "just because" is not logical.



Seto Kaiba said:


> They already are, generally. Why should I have to accept them? I never said they can't go and do their own thing, that is their freedom. However you seem to be mistaking that with freedom from judgment for their decisions.



If it doesn't affect anyone I fail to see why they should be judged for their decisions.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Judgment is not "transcendental". Judgment is something everyone does regarding everything and everyone, including themselves. It is a basic human trait, and a basic facet of human interaction.



When it goes as far as to treating people negatively I say is trascendental.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Furries choose to engage in those activities,



Engage in those activities does not equal the fetish. You may decide to not go to a furry convention, that is different from deciding to not like the furry itself.

Unless you are saying that going to a furry convention should warrant judgement, but not the fetish itself (ie just liking it and fap to furry art). In which case I guess I find your argument more reasonable and acceptable.



Seto Kaiba said:


> and I said that such involuntary attractions are indication of deeper issues.



Maybe, maybe they aren't. It may be an indicator of a deeper issue, or it simply may be a suggestion implanted that got assimilated at a young age, through symbolism or some shit.



Seto Kaiba said:


> It is something they can just not take up. They choose to indulge themselves in these activities. The attraction to animal features may be something involuntary, I'll concede to that, but the activities as a result are their own decision.



Going to a furry convention is something indeed they can decide to not take up, the fetish itself however, is not.

That being said, if there is an involuntary attraction (and it doesn't harm anyone) they should have a let out for that attraction, but guess we can have different opinions as ho



Seto Kaiba said:


> Judgment is not transcendental.



How you treat somone is trascendental.





Seto Kaiba said:


> That's their right to do so.



Wait...... you lost me there.

First you gave me a clear standard of what furry means to you. And now you are seriously saying that "just tail and ears" or even worse, that liking Elfs and Valkyries is a valid designation of "furry" and warrant fucking judgement?

Then I guess under that logic, I can decide that liking Kaguya Ootsutsuki from Naruto counts as furry and I can judge people for it just because she has horns 

Wait....... isn't Dark Magician Girl, from YGO technicaly a monster? Then I guess I can say everyone who likes Dark Magician Girl is a furry or something like that and judge them for that 

Hinata has wierd eyes dude....... those eyes are definitively NOT normal , can I go ahead and judge someone negatively for wanting to bang Hinata? 





Seto Kaiba said:


> OK, so those fixated on her animal features then answers your question.



What if it is 50/50 where rather than being fixated on her human or animal parts specifically, is considered both complement each other and add to her overall attractiveness?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I would say is 50% 50% as the human parts are as important as the animals, otherwise they would enter their "would not touch" area........ probably.



Like I said, if the human features were the focal point, you wouldn't have furries.



> To which other tendencies it can't translate?
> 
> If the only thing they do is go to furry conventions or fap to furry and it ends with that, what does it have to necessarily mean other tendencies?



If it is an involuntary compulsion as you claim, and they are suppressing that around others it is only a matter of time before it all blows up. 



> In the scenario I mentioned, why does it mean having to deal with it?
> 
> Again you know this someone and all the furry actions go as far as go to a furry convention, or perhaps not just even that and you just found out by finding a furry file in his/her computer, you get well along with this someone and never had any problem.
> 
> How does finding a furry file for example, suddenly changes all this? How does this mean you have to deal with it or affect you in any way whatsoever?



Because you would know the person, and getting to know them you'd find more about them, naturally.

You could replace furry with so many other things, and hopefully in doing so see what point I'm making here. 



> Everyone has the right to judge within logic and reason. Are you saying everyone has the right to judge everything for whatever reason they want?
> 
> Based on that logic, then anyone else might as well just go and do whatever they want, because based on that logic there is always someone who is going to judge them for anything so given how apparently there is no safety from judgement, then just go and do what you want to do, right?.



They have that right, wouldn't make them right. Do you get what I'm saying? You have a right to judge others, but that doesn't mean the act has to be logical. 

However, people are using logic and reason as to their distaste toward this particular matter, you and others just assumed it was bandwagoning and when met with reasons you just tried to deliberately act like they were never laid out to you when you demanded an explanation.



> That is true, but in my opinion there must be a logical reason to dislike another person. You just can't dislike another person "just because" is not logical.
> 
> If it doesn't affect anyone I fail to see why they should be judged for their decisions.
> 
> When it goes as far as to treating people negatively I say is trascendental.



Reasons which have been repeatedly made as it pertains to this matter. It's not simply "just because". 

No, that point is only relevant when people are actually trying to impede on their right to expression. 

Nothing is really "transcendental", and expressing one's opinion on people isn't necessarily treating them negatively.



> Engage in those activities does not equal the fetish. You may decide to not go to a furry convention, that is different from deciding to not like the furry itself.
> 
> Unless you are saying that going to a furry convention should warrant judgement, but not the fetish itself (ie just liking it and fap to furry art). In which case I guess I find your argument more reasonable and acceptable.



You have your right to hold opinions on both. A lot of you people seem to operate under the idea that ideas and proclivities cannot be judged. When they very much can. A person that chooses to parade such in public opens themselves up to public scrutiny, and should be aware of that. 



> Maybe, maybe they aren't. It may be an indicator of a deeper issue, or it simply may be a suggestion implanted that got assimilated at a young age, through symbolism or some shit.
> 
> Going to a furry convention is something indeed they can decide to not take up, the fetish itself however, is not.
> 
> That being said, if there is an involuntary attraction (and it doesn't harm anyone) they should have a let out for that attraction, but guess we can have different opinions as ho



That would still imply issues. 

Neither are protected classes, and do not and should not be afforded the treatment.

I never said anything about impeding on rights to expression, just that it doesn't mean freedom from judgment for it.



> How you treat someone is trascendental.
> 
> Wait...... you lost me there.
> 
> First you gave me a clear standard of what furry means to you. And now you are seriously saying that "just tail and ears" or even worse, that liking Elfs and Valkyries is a valid designation of "furry" and warrant fucking judgement?



I'm saying that's their right to make that judgment. I've already laid out my criteria, and it seems to be the consensus on the matter at that.



> Then I guess under that logic, I can decide that liking Kaguya Ootsutsuki from Naruto counts as furry and I can judge people for it just because she has horns
> 
> Wait....... isn't Dark Magician Girl, from YGO technicaly a monster? Then I guess I can say everyone who likes Dark Magician Girl is a furry or something like that and judge them for that
> 
> Hinata has wierd eyes dude....... those eyes are definitively NOT normal: LOS, can I go ahead and judge someone negatively for wanting to bang Hinata?



I see someone getting defensive. 



> What if it is 50/50 where rather than being fixated on her human or animal parts specifically, is considered both complement each other and add to her overall attractiveness?



There's going to be a focal point to it. If the prominent features expressed are human, then ultimately the draw is the human features, isn't it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 9, 2014)

Jagger said:


> hurr durr people made jokes, there are horrendous!!



If only you knew how to read. I was referring to the posters here, I was referring to the article. Then again I didn't need to say that for you to look like a complete ass anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2014)

The charts and pics in this thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2014)

This is such a child friendly forum. I need an adult


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 9, 2014)

Allot of people here seem to think that anthro = pure animal. And while there is always a disturbed, we-take-it-way-to-far segment of ANY fetish, they are almost always the minority of said population.

As far as i know, most furries are just into the purely anthro-aspect of said fetish. Exactly comparable to people who want to fuck humanoid aliens for the exotic-ness of the experience. Dont see why some of you knuckle-draggers have such a hard time comprehending this.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> if seto has a fetish its probably  childrens card games
> 
> i dont object to that, perfectly fine to love those







Furries gunna fur 
Let it be known


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2014)

But egyptians _love_ cats.


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> But egyptians _love_ cats.



Not from a sexual standpoint.  Cats were merely praised for pest removal and featured in mythology.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> But egyptians _love_ cats.



I don't know much about Egyptian lore and beastiality but I do know that Zeus, on several occasions, disguised him self as an animal to have sex with a human women (namely a bull and a swan)


*Spoiler*: _Cuz I know y'all are into it_


----------



## Jagger (Dec 9, 2014)

Oreo said:


> If only you knew how to read. I was referring to the posters here, I was referring to the article. Then again I didn't need to say that for you to look like a complete ass anyway.


Considering the existence posts that claimed the perpetrator did nothing wrong (most in a jokingly manner), your post looked as if it was directed to some in here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Allot of people here seem to think that anthro = pure animal. And while there is always a disturbed, we-take-it-way-to-far segment of ANY fetish, they are almost always the minority of said population.
> 
> As far as i know, most furries are just into the purely anthro-aspect of said fetish. Exactly comparable to people who want to fuck humanoid aliens for the exotic-ness of the experience. Dont see why some of you knuckle-draggers have such a hard time comprehending this.



"anthro" means human you know, so if it was purely the 'anthro' aspect then you wouldn't see it at all.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "anthro" means human you know, so if it was purely the 'anthro' aspect then you wouldn't see it at all.



So maybe we can translate that into humanoids. Or giving animals human-shaped figures. Theres a word for this I know it.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> This better?


It's not.


Blue said:


> This? Is horrifying. Speaking as a biologist, not a moral demagogue, I would equate it with pedophilia, for one, because both involve being attracted to things humans are not fucking supposed to be attracted to, no matter what genes you've inherited. Something has broken inside them and turned them the wrong way.
> 
> This is not to say I seriously think they deserve to be gassed, or jailed, or anything. But the social ostracization? I'm okay with.





Seto Kaiba said:


> To think this started as a result of people's humorously expressing their distaste.
> 
> This isn't homosexuality or some shit. This is some seriously mental shit we're talking about here.



Furries are as bad as pedophiles or have a mental illness?
This thread had me rolling. I'm going to need to call an ambulance for this because I can't feel my sides.

A question to all those in the thread, what if you child came out as a furry, what would you do?


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 9, 2014)

klad said:


> It's not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depends on what level we're talking about here.

If he/she just likes stuff with anthros and all in it then it isn't a problem. 


If they draw porn , like most of them do without suits and stuff, then eh it is what it is. It still isn't horrible, especially if they're making cash from it and manage to have a somewhat regular life outside of that part of it.


If they have a fursuit then I'm going to tell them at the very least to keep it private. I don't wanna walk in on them doing something in that suit. Plus they're going to have to tell me why they decided to become a fursuiter in the first place.

If they start thinking that they're an animal trapped in a human body or something like that then nah, that's not flying. Time to tell them that none of that shit is actually true until they actually listen and realize that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2014)

klad said:


> A question to all those in the thread, what if you child came out as a furry, what would you do?



What do you mean?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> What do you mean?




As in he acquired the apparent furry gene


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

>raising the kind of special snowflake kids who give a darn what other people think of their fetishes.. enough to want their parents approval

bioness tier

i would physically neg them irl and delete all their sjw blogs

dad i really love it when my boyfriend pulls my hair and chokes me :33

dad dad dad smell my breath.. lol i was just eating my gf's asshole out for like 5 hours :33

WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT'S TOO MUCH INFORMATION?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> As in he acquired the apparent furry gene



I would put it down before it's born. We have technology to detect birth defects.


----------



## Suit (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> dad i really love it when my boyfriend pulls my hair and chokes me :33


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 9, 2014)

brolmes said:


> dad dad dad smell my breath.. lol i was just eating my gf's asshole out for like 5 hours :33
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT'S TOO MUCH INFORMATION?



Please, post more 
I need to breathe...

Tbh yea you should really not say anything about them. >.> Or the whole world would burn.
That shit needs to be kept in secret. I think I've met a few furries tho.
I am guessing though, keep your pantsu on.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2014)

To put a serious post in this thread. 

I kinda feel like the furry thing whether or not it has to do with the individual wanting to bang animals is some sort of social problem. 

I'm not going to generalize but most of them I meet seem very socially awkward. To the point where they ooze it from the sound of their voice to their body language.  

I think it's pretty clear that said type of furry has some deeper issues.  

To dress up in a costume and call yourself an anthropomorphic anything screams some sort of mental issue.  

I mean what kind of impression would you get if I wore a monkey tail and told people that I'm a saiyan from the planet vegeta? 

You'd think there's something seriously wrong with me.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 9, 2014)

kind of like priests


----------



## Suit (Dec 9, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> To put a serious post in this thread.
> 
> I kinda feel like the furry thing whether or not it has to do with the individual wanting to bang animals is some sort of social problem.
> 
> ...



Well personally, I'd just challenge your title as prince of the Saiyans.

But anyway, even if there is something wrong with these people, I don't see what makes it cool to make fun of the attack made on them. It's pretty fucked up considering that I see no reason to believe that they broke any kind of law or anything. They just have a really weird fetish which, if I'm honest, bugs the absolute fuck out of me when I'm on certain sites looking for sexy drawings of actual _women_ and instead find anthro-whatever things.

There's something wrong with people who grow out their neckbeards and play WoW all day long in their mom's basement. Does that make it okay to make fun of them getting poisoned or some shit? I personally don't think so, but to each their own.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 9, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> To put a serious post in this thread.
> 
> I kinda feel like the furry thing whether or not it has to do with the individual wanting to bang animals is some sort of social problem.
> 
> ...



I feel as if people feel the need to white wash this stuff due to empathy or maybe they have some similar feeling

But saying fantasizing about Animal/Human hybrids is way past f*cked up

Anyone with eyes can see that


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Well personally, I'd just challenge your title as prince of the Saiyans.
> 
> But anyway, even if there is something wrong with these people, I don't see what makes it cool to make fun of the attack made on them. It's pretty fucked up considering that I see no reason to believe that they broke any kind of law or anything. They just have a really weird fetish which, if I'm honest, bugs the absolute fuck out of me when I'm on certain sites looking for sexy drawings of actual _women_ and instead find anthro-whatever things.
> 
> There's something wrong with people who grow out their neckbeards and play WoW all day long in their mom's basement. Does that make it okay to make fun of them getting poisoned or some shit? I personally don't think so, but to each their own.



I didn't say it was okay to make fun of them getting poisoned.  



TensaXZangetsu said:


> I feel as if people feel the need to white wash this stuff due to empathy or maybe they have some similar feeling
> 
> But saying fantasizing about Animal/Human hybrids is way past f*cked up
> 
> Anyone with eyes can see that



I'm simply trying not to generalize. I think generalizing is fucking stupid and that only idiots participate in it. Sometimes that idiot is me but hey. nobody's perfect, I try not to. 

Therefore I'm leaving leeway in case there really are furries that for whatever reason just like to dress in a ridiculously childish costume.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 9, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> To put a serious post in this thread.
> 
> I kinda feel like the furry thing whether or not it has to do with the individual wanting to bang animals is some sort of social problem.
> 
> ...



I totally disagree with this.
Normal people can be the worst offenders. 

I have a damn good reason to believe Disney and Nickelodeon has encouraged this fun furry interest. My reason to believe is Deviantart, most of the anthro stuff that people draw look like they came from these two studios. It's not porn its just animal people that look like their came from Treasure Planet. But wouldn't they try a little harder on the outfits? They all look like Football mascots.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> I totally disagree with this.
> Normal people can be the worst offenders.
> 
> I have a damn good reason to believe Disney and Nickelodeon has encouraged this fun furry interest. My reason to believe is Deviantart, most of the anthro stuff that people draw look like they came from these two studios. It's not porn its just animal people that look like their came from Treasure Planet. But wouldn't they try a little harder on the outfits? They all look like Football mascots.



Well I was serious when I said their art style was shit. 

I don't know why anyone would want to draw themselves in that style. It looks like prototype muppets from Jim Henson in an alternate universe where Jim was born autistic IMO.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 9, 2014)

disney is evil



they want your children to become animal fuckers
remember kids, you should never fuck a duck


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 9, 2014)

_throws in towel_


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 10, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> I have a damn good reason to believe Disney and Nickelodeon has encouraged this fun furry interest. My reason to believe is Deviantart, most of the anthro stuff that people draw look like they came from these two studios. It's not porn its just animal people that look like their came from Treasure Planet. But wouldn't they try a little harder on the outfits? They all look like Football mascots.



You're forgetting Sonic


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> disney is evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure whether I should be laughing my ass off or horrified.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 10, 2014)

im not sure either 

i wonder how one would even advertise such a ride

step right up folks! now your child too can ride the dick of donald fucking duck!


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Well I was serious when I said their art style was shit.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to draw themselves in that style. It looks like prototype muppets from Jim Henson in an alternate universe where Jim was born autistic IMO.





i've seen autistic dudes who draw better than most professional artists could dream of

they have overdeveloped brains or something

dudes who can draw entire cities from memory


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 10, 2014)

You mean like savant syndrome i.e. idiot savant?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i've seen autistic dudes who draw better than most professional artists could dream of
> 
> they have overdeveloped brains or something
> 
> dudes who can draw entire cities from memory



That doesn't account for all of them though. Not every autistic is an incredible artist and the ones that are bad are really bad.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 10, 2014)

they must have specialized brains that traded in common sense in exchange for doing one thing really well


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> That doesn't account for all of them though. Not every autistic is an incredible artist and the ones that are bad are really bad.



but most people are shit at drawing by default so obviously most autists are shit at drawing

the ones who are good are better than normal people who are good.. so it doesn't make sense to use the word autism

sry but this is a potential trigger and i must insist you choose a different word


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2014)

brolmes said:


> but most people are shit at drawing by default so obviously most autists are shit at drawing
> 
> the ones who are good are better than normal people who are good.. so it doesn't make sense to use the word autism
> 
> sry but this is a potential trigger and i must insist you choose a different word



In that case pick one for me. Find me one that's suitable and save me the trouble of entering into another possible trigger word.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Well I was serious when I said their art style was shit.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to draw themselves in that style. It looks like prototype muppets from Jim Henson in an alternate universe where Jim was born autistic IMO.



Wtf kind of example is this?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> they must have specialized brains that traded in common sense in exchange for doing one thing really well



yeah like one part of the brain gets supercharged and the rest don't get enough juice or something

some of them just end up being able to hear really well or something useless like that.. then they have to wear those big roadworkers earphones and get no magic superpower or any normal human powers either

very sad


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Wtf kind of example is this?



The one that was at the top of my head.  

-Shrugs-


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> In that case pick one for me. Find me one that's suitable and save me the trouble of entering into another possible trigger word.





maybe an alternate universe where jim henson was a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2014)

brolmes said:


> maybe an alternate universe where jim henson was a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Sure. Let's go with that.  

INB4 trigger word for somebody else.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 10, 2014)

other people don't matter


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 10, 2014)

brolmes said:


> yeah like one part of the brain gets supercharged and the rest don't get enough juice or something
> 
> some of them just end up being able to hear really well or something useless like that.. then they have to wear those big roadworkers earphones and get no magic superpower or any normal human powers either
> 
> very sad


having senses that are too good is probably always bad, too good hearing would force u to put on giant earphones, too good sense of smell would make u faint every time someone farts, too good eyesight would make u faint every time u even catch a glimpse mbs's ugly mug. u wait that would happen to ppl with normal eyesight too

i would rather have a normal brain even if it was something useful like retard strength


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> disney is evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> disney is evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks disturbed


*Breaking news*
I heard it was just a gas leak


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 10, 2014)

gas leak as in gas from a gas tank or someone farted burrito gas?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> She looks disturbed
> 
> 
> *Breaking news*
> I heard it was just a gas leak



Makes this thread all the more deprressing/entertaining if that is confirmed.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> If they have a fursuit then I'm going to tell them at the very least to keep it private. I don't wanna walk in on them doing something in that suit. Plus they're going to have to tell me why they decided to become a fursuiter in the first place.
> 
> If they start thinking that they're an animal trapped in a human body or something like that then nah, that's not flying. Time to tell them that none of that shit is actually true until they actually listen and realize that.


I couldn't read what you were saying until I clicked the reply button, your sig is too distracting.


brolmes said:


> >raising the kind of special snowflake kids who give a darn what other people think of their fetishes.. enough to want their parents approval
> 
> bioness tier
> 
> ...


stop plz, no more


Hand Banana said:


> I would put it down before it's born. We have technology to detect birth defects.



Being a furry is birth defect? Toppest lel


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 10, 2014)

Lina Inverse said:


> gas leak as in gas from a gas tank or someone farted burrito gas?


We'll never know 


Agmaster said:


> Makes this thread all the more deprressing/entertaining if that is confirmed.



Depressing/entertaining, huh? Interesting combo


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 10, 2014)

more hate and intolerance i bet


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Like I said, if the human features were the focal point, you wouldn't have furries.



I am not sure there has to be a focal per se point, both the human and the animal parts can be considered as important.

Though I have to ask, are you sure ALL of the furries really dress up like that because of a fetish? That there is not even ONE of them who goes there and dress like that just because he wants to dress like an animal or feel like one?



Seto Kaiba said:


> If it is an involuntary compulsion as you claim, and they are suppressing that around others it is only a matter of time before it all blows up.


 
How can this blow up precisely? It is not pedhophilia dude..............

Fuck...... my particular fetish are muscular women, you could even say that my fetish has higher chances to blow up than furry, considering the final phase would be getting fucked by a muscular woman, a troll could at least say to me "I don't want to have anything to do with people like you, because your fetish will eventually blow up and you will end up raping a muscular woman because is not easy to find muscular women", mind you it would never happen but trolls could at least point some fallacies to point out how my fetish could blow up in a way that it would cause me to harm other people.

Furry how can it blow up mate? The highest point of furry is pretty much fapping to furry porn, that's it. It is not like they can say "Well, the next step is to fuck up with a furry for real!"



Seto Kaiba said:


> Because you would know the person, and getting to know them you'd find more about them, naturally.
> 
> You could replace furry with so many other things, and hopefully in doing so see what point I'm making here.



And you an replace it with harmless things too and make it seem as ridiculous.

So say you know a person for years and get along, and you just find a furry file in his/her computer, how does that change your relationship with him/her, why does this warrant sudden withdrawal of friendship and even FUCKING JUDGEMENT?



Seto Kaiba said:


> They have that right, wouldn't make them right. Do you get what I'm saying? You have a right to judge others, but that doesn't mean the act has to be logical.
> 
> However, people are using logic and reason as to their distaste toward this particular matter, you and others just assumed it was bandwagoning and when met with reasons you just tried to deliberately act like they were never laid out to you when you demanded an explanation.



My problem is that given how as the in-thread produced evidence, the borders of furry are as defined as the borders of a moving mass of gas, the act can be ilogical. It is not (I guess) ilogical in your case, or at least not as ilogical, but it is in a lot of ot hers. The topic that to you is judgement worthy (furry) means different things in other people, at most you could say that YOUR specific definition of furry is logicaly judgement worthy, if you part from that basis then I guess we can reach an agreement.

Also even taking that in count, yes, you have given me reasons why furry is judgement worthy. With saying things like "It will eventualy blow up" or "it will get to a point where it will affect my relationship with him/her" for example. But you have not given me reasons that it will happen or that it has to happen.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Reasons which have been repeatedly made as it pertains to this matter. It's not simply "just because".



Not the reasons. However you just ASSUME said reasons will happen indeed "just because". You just assume "it will eventualy blow up" for example, my case is that it is perfectly possible for a furry to lead a perfectly normal life minus having that fetish.



Seto Kaiba said:


> No, that point is only relevant when people are actually trying to impede on their right to expression.
> 
> Nothing is really "transcendental", and expressing one's opinion on people isn't necessarily treating them negatively.



Well going by what I could get from your posts, you pretty much admitted that you would end a years long friendship by the great crime of finding a furry file in your friend's computer, that would certaintly be a negative treatment towards that person.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You have your right to hold opinions on both. A lot of you people seem to operate under the idea that ideas and proclivities cannot be judged. When they very much can. A person that chooses to parade such in public opens themselves up to public scrutiny, and should be aware of that.



What if they don't choose to parade in public? I can make a consecion that public show of this can be a valid reason for judgement.

However you make it sound like the fetish on itself, regardless if said person does not do that, is enough to judge them.



Seto Kaiba said:


> That would still imply issues.
> 
> Neither are protected classes, and do not and should not be afforded the treatment.
> 
> I never said anything about impeding on rights to expression, just that it doesn't mean freedom from judgment for it.



"Imply" which means it is not set in stone, so basically you are judging because of an implication, not because it is actually a fact that they have issues. In short, is possible that at least some of the furries do not have issues, it is just that their fetish imply it.

Then its pretty much less of a judgement and more of a prejudice.

Even in the case where they had issues, you would still need to demonstrate that those issues harm someone or affects in a negative way, so it warrants judgement.

I can admit and concede at least some furries (and do note that by "some" I don't mean the number is small, just that I don't know the exact quantity) may warrant judgement, would you then concede and admit that at least some furries should not warrant judgement. If your answer is "no" then I think it is more in the prejudice area.

Now that I think about it, I think it is not judgement what I am against.

Is prejudice what I am arguing against.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm saying that's their right to make that judgment. I've already laid out my criteria, and it seems to be the consensus on the matter at that.



As I said, your criteria seems somewhat reasonable to me, even if I don't support judgement. But not all criterias are the same and some are unreasonable. I wouldn't call it a consensus, considering that my posting of 2 human girls with animal features was enough to almost immediately produce people calling "fucked up mentally, furry!". Though I am not closed against the possibility that your criteria is the consensus, if that is the case then I guess is at least a breahter than the "judges" at least within their logic meassure to reasonable criteria.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I see someone getting defensive.



If you see me acting here in an unreasonable way, is just to point out how unreasonable this claim is.

I think in the vast majority of this argument we can find agreement and a common ground, except this.

You can't seriously say "And it is their right to do so" like if it was perfectly right and reasonable because it isn't.

I get that you want furry to be judgement worthy, but saying the same is true for the extremes where furry is defined as "anything that has ANY animal feature"?

In that case the definition of furry because so ridiculous than its value for judgement is lost.

Cases like Barb and Nikishumi are less anti-furry and more anti-date outside your race. While anti-date outside your race, includes furry it goes way, way beyond that. In the same way like how someone who is firmly against "any relationships that are not woman-men without any fetish minus the traditional ones" includes homophobia, but it goes way beyond homophobia.

I can get your disgust on what I understand as furry (that is animals that just happen to be human bipedal and can talk) to the point where you want to say judgement must fall on it.

But to try to say the same happens to radical definitions and "it is the right to do so" like if it was perfectly okay and that it should remain judgement worthy? That's completely ridiculous.

In that case, then about anything can be called furry. And if the examples I give sound so ridiculous that I sound defensive, is because they ARE ridiculous.

The disgust for furry and the disgust on the simple prospect of dating outside your race are two entirely different stuff. On my opinion one of them can be judgement worthy, but not the other.

Bear in mind here we are not talking about furry, here we are talking about stuff like saying the girl I posted in the first image is "a disgusting mentally fucked up thing", here we are talking about wanting to lay judgement on an Inuyasha fan girl just because he has dog ears.

And mind you those are the most moderate cases, there are people that would go as far as saying liking Naruto because Naruto has fox whiskers  is fucked up.

Or that liking an Elf Girl is "fucked up" just because she has pointed up ears or a Valkyrie is disgusting because she was wings. Remember, we are talking about people that say ANYTHING that has non human features count as furry.

And mind you those are not the most extreme cases.

I can't fathom how you can say people who say all this is furry are "in their right to do so". You have to admit this IS ridiculous and that is NOT a valid or logical reason for judgement, if you can't see that, I don't know what else to tell you.

This is also the reason I highlighted an above response in blue, because it is directly tied to this. Stuff like this is probably among the main if not the main reason why I find it hard to sympathyze with anti-furrys.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There's going to be a focal point to it. If the prominent features expressed are human, then ultimately the draw is the human features, isn't it?



I guess you could say the "draw" is the human features, however as I said it could be completely possible for it to he equivalent and/or complementary.

Take for example the pic of the first girl I posted, while it is just ears and tail, said ears and tail might be enough to someone should this girl exist to decide that this girl is or not attractive to the point that they might consider her unattractive without those features and on the contrary consider her extremelly attractive with those features.

In that case, where the draw ultimately lies? It is true that the woman is human but it is also true that said features even if small can be given as much importance as the human parts even if the human part is the overwhelming majority.


----------

